

Smood it Widget - potomak
http://smood.it/widget
What to know how people feel about your resources on the web? Try Smood it widget. It'll collect users mood about your photos, videos, posts...
======
darkhack2
there is no :| "meh" icon. which is what i feel most of the time.

~~~
potomak
you can fine tune your mood using tags! all human emotions can be resumed into
6 "primary emotions" (Parrott, 2001)

------
visualR
thanks for the link

~~~
potomak
you're welcome

